# Very, Very,Very Adoptable Poodles....



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I love CPR and I believe in rescue but I can't go to the site very often because it breaks my heart. I want Boo and Maisy. I tend to fall for the seniors or those with a certain "expression." :frown: Porter Wagner makes me cry. He's going blind and he's homeless (_forever _homeless). 

I've never seen so many non-poodles on the site before though! And I can't find William and Harry.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm the same way Rowan, it's the senior rescues that get to me. So few people want to take on a dog (or cat) that won't be with them for a long time. It's so sad, especially in cases where they've been a beloved pet for most of their lives, and somehow end up in rescue in their golden years.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I also have a habit of torturing myself by going to the Southern California Poodle Rescue site. I know it'll just make me sad, but I can't help myself. And I get to see the dogs when I drop Beau off for grooming, which is even harder. Someday, though, we'll be ready and Beau is going to get a partner in crime.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

My local poodle rescue rarely has a purebred poodle and was completely unresponsive to me. I wish I lived closer to a great rescue...I'd probably have more than one poodle by now.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Before I started looking at breeders I scoured the rescues and shelters for a Spoo, anywhere withing 250 miles of here....no luck. I LOVE the senior dogs...they yank my heart strings...so wise, and so in need. I'd take one in a heart beat. There just isn't any Poodles up here in the shelters or rescues. *


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Phrannie- glad you were looking at Rescue Spoo's. I would still keep a Rescue in your radar. Plenty of "rescues" actually remove pure breed dogs from shelters before they even have a chance to be in on a list. Also you could look on Craigslist, Petfinder etc... If you give me your radius I can look on my facebook group. Right now I know of 3 Spoo's that need rehoming on this group.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I also torture myself looking at rescues. There is an adorable male parti mini that would be a great playmate for my Auggie; but we cannot add another right now. I have shared this pups picture with so many friends, in the hopes that someone I know will adopt him!!!


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

I am also looking for a rescue spoo in my area. We've had Bentley for 3.5 months and we want a sister for him! It's hard to find a female around here, people just snatch them up!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I think on a hopeful note, older doggies do get to love their lives in a rescue like CPR, and even get a sponsor. And that does not mean that they won't find a real family. 

I'm following the 12 dogs (cat) of Christmas and cheer when another one is adopted. And I'm pulling for Oprah, too!

Someone on here said that dogs were very adaptable.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think Oprah got adopted. I know there was somebody going out to the farm to see her & I believe from reading the facebook page it looked like she found a home. Most of the 12 dogs of Christmas got homes as well. I think 49 dogs were adopted so far this month & about 465 dogs this year. I am proud to say I was 1 of those in January of 2011. We still have 2 more days until the new year so hopefully some more dogs will be adopted out.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for that great report.....andplease keep us updated!


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm still searching or another spoo for my family. Since Bentley is a make we would like a female, we don't care anything about breeding them. We just want another baby to love.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it is Houston that has a good poodle rescue so look them up.

From Cpr Oprah didn't get adopted, it wasn't a good fit for either party. So, 3 legged Oprah is still at CPR getting loved the past few years until the right home is found. I think the year end total of adoptions was 465.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I know people are looking for spoos, but Poodle Rescue of Houston has 6 gorgeous red toy poodles. Not sure if they are still there. I'm sure they will be adopted quickly.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Max, the large cream spoo pulls at my heart (at CPR). He has Addisons and looks so sweet.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Now I have to go back to CPR to see Max. I have only seen Sanjia cream Spoo. I know they just got in a Black Spoo & a Doodle dog. They are great.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, I want Oprah so bad, but we just got Rosie. I REALLY do hope that she can find a family to love her. I keep going back and checking on Oprah and Sweet Puff. Their stories and pictures just pull your heart strings. 

I just checked on them this morning and did not see their pictures, so I hope they have found their forever homes.


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oooo I just love Mary Beth!!! What a cute little dog!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Poodle Rescue of Houston*

Poodle Rescue of Houston also has about 6 red toy poodles they got in that are ready for adoption plus a few others. 











20 DOODLES FROM EAST TEXAS 

Poodle Rescue of Houston rescued 20 doodles January 19, 2012. They are in good shape and very playful. They are being vetted and groomed by our professional staff, volunteers and vet. They will be ready for adoption soon. Please call or come by for a visit to see these beautiful dogs. 

I helped groom this last Sunday. There is a beautiful "blue" male Poodle up for adoption that came in with the Doodles, they named him Texas. I was wondering how he got mixed up with the doodles, then, DUH, it dawned on me, to get a Doodle you cross a poodle with a Lab. Why wouldn't they have a male standard poodle for stud. 

Actually, the doodles looked quite nice once they were cleaned up. The are going quick. As we were grooming the dogs, people were comming through looking at them. 






Poodle Rescue's Website:

http://www.poodlerescueofhouston.com/waiting.htm


----------

